# اين وعدك ياصخره



## البابا (7 يناير 2007)

*اخى العزيز الصخره
لقد سبق وان قلت لى فى موضوعى السابق
الذى طلبت فيه بعمل قسم خاص بالمنتدى
يكون مختص بالادب والشعر​*


My Rock قال:


> طيب انقل الاقتراح للنقاش مع المشرفين و اذا تمت الموافقة سيتم التنفيذ بعد السنة الجديدة اي بعد اسبوع او اثنين من الان...


*وهذا هو كلامك
وها نحن فى يوم عيد الميلاد
هل غدآ عندما اقوم بتسجيل دخول الى المنتدى
سوف اجد القسم قد تم انشائه
ام ان هذا الاقتراح لم يحوز على اعجاب باقى اداره المنتدى ؟

اتمنى الا اكون قد الحيت عليكم بطلبى هذا

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
صلى من اجل ضعفى​*​


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
اخي الحبيب, هناك بعض التغييرات و المفاجأت الي حابين نعلن عنها في وقت واحد في قسم الاعلانات في وقتها.. لذلك اعذرنا اذا تأخرنا...


----------



## ميرنا (7 يناير 2007)

*اصبر يا كيرو متستعجلش الزعيم هيكسر الدنيا*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يناير 2007)

*اصبر يا اخ كيرو*

*كان الله مع الصابرين*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2007)

*االه هو فية تغييرات و مفاجآت

طيب أدونا حاجة كدة تصبيرة :t33: ​*


----------



## coptic hero (13 يناير 2007)

دايما مستعجله يا فراشه يا بنتى مع منتدى الكنيسه العربيه مش هاتقدر تغمض عينيك:36_11_13: :36_11_13: :36_11_13: :36_11_13: :36_11_13:


----------



## البابا (14 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اصبر يا اخ كيرو*
> 
> *كان الله مع الصابرين*​





ميرنا قال:


> *اصبر يا كيرو متستعجلش الزعيم هيكسر الدنيا*




*
ياصبر ايوب
​*


----------



## البابا (16 يناير 2007)

*فين ياصخره القسم الادبى​*


----------



## adel baket (18 يناير 2007)

لو الصبر ده له فايده نصبر والرب يبارككم ويحافظ 
عليكوا:yaka:


----------



## My Rock (19 يناير 2007)

تم اضافة القسم بأسم  كتابات كقسم فرعي في المنتدى العام و لو اثبت نجاح يبقى يكون قسم مستقل في المستقبل

سلام و نعمة


----------



## البابا (20 يناير 2007)

*اشكرك اخى العزيز الصخره
ادامك الله لنا قلما لا يجف حبره

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
صلى من اجل ضعفى​*


----------

